# Med School choices, what do I do?



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be graduating high school in a few months and I've decided that I want to become a doctor. I have three options when it comes to med schools. The only reason I can get into the first two is because of a SAT like test that I scored highly on. My grades aren't amazing, I've been a bit unmotivated. I won't be once I graduate high school, though.

1, Karolinska Institutet, one of the most prestigious medical schools in the world. I'd have to live with my parents (not a fun option) for at least a year or two more while I try desperately to find a decent apartment (very hard to come by in Stockholm). I've been in Stockholm so long the place makes me physically ill, but Karolinska is really good. 

2, A different medical school in Sweden. Would be very hard to get an apartment within 100 kilometers of these colleges as well, in many places the wait time for an apartment is over a year so I'd have to scrape by on flimsy second hand rentals until I get one. The loans I'd have to take would equal (almost) that of the third option. It'd cost me 300$ a month (for around 20 years) after I graduate. These universities are also very highly regarded internationally.

3, MUG in Poland. I'd be going there with a close friend, the apartments are dirt cheap and big, it's a new country with new people and new experiences to offer. Nobody else I know is going to medical school and having someone to share it with would be fun. I'd have to take loans but in the end, after I graduate, I'd only have to pay around 400$ a month. The only problem is that this university is very lowly ranked and a degree here might be frowned upon in some places, like the US. The actual education is supposed to be decent and the students actually possess more theoretical knowledge than the ones in Sweden, since they're pushed harder.

Does the choice of medical school really matter? I'd prefer option 3, obviously. I've read varying opinions on the subject online and I can't seem to find a definitive answer. I'd rather sacrifice 5 years of fun if that means I won't have any problems later on once I have my degree. What do you think I should do? Would be nice if a doctor or med student could pitch in. Thanks


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

MUG, not a good option. People would think thats the only school you could get into, employment opportunities may be limited as well as scholarships and research grants

I would go with the karolinska Institutet. As you said its highly regarded, and you would have plenty of opportunities for grants, scholarships ect worldwide.

PS. I thoroughly enjoyed my visit to Stockholm, one of my favorite cities


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

a short term so called fun solution could come to bite you in the ass when loans come due. be kind to your future self.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

#3 is the difficult option. Many people would struggle moving to a new country, disconnected from their family and old friends and this can be compounded if there is a language barrier.

There might be ways of meeting your needs and making your time in Stockholm living with your parents more enjoyable until you find a room elsewhere. 

I'd also suggest trying to talk to students at the various colleges and ask them about various aspects of their experiences, how easy it is to find a room to rent and so forth.


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

I would go with Karolinska mainly because I've heard good things about it, I mean not just that it is prestigious but I've heard that the culture between doctors and doctors - students is pretty good. I'm not an expert though, just had a look into it from a foreign student looking for placement perspective once. It was also fascinating to find out that housing in Stockholm is such a big deal for students, that people starting uni can end up camping out in parks and effectively being homeless until it's their turn on the waitlist. 

You seem to be really into the 3rd option and I assume you've done a fair deal of research so I don't necessarily think that's a bad option. I just find it interesting that you do mention the prestigiousness of the universities and also mention how you imagine your degree would be perceived elsewhere. I think it'd be good for you to really examine whether the prestige and reputation factor is important to you, if you're saying that you believe the quality of the education is the same. If you do think you want to work overseas and that you know that the prestige matters, then you need to weight that heavily. My own view is that there's a shortage of doctors in many countries and if you've got good experience and good references a few years out from med school then you should still have a lot of options open to you. But I'm not a super ambitious person who wants to only work in the biggest, busiest hospitals around the world. I imagine people who are super ambitious and want to be in the competitive tier do have to really consider the prestige of their school. 

To me the choice of medical school does really matter - because the educational experience, the ethos, the opportunities and the support they will provide you matters.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm not from Europe, you mentioned you were going to graduate high school, don't you have to go to university first to get a degree & then to medical school?


----------



## Koboremi (Sep 8, 2013)

Gilmore_Girl said:


> I'm not from Europe, you mentioned you were going to graduate high school, don't you have to go to university first to get a degree & then to medical school?


Nope, but our med school lasts longer, 5.5-6 years. 

Thanks for the answers everybody, still not sold either way though. Leaving my family won't really bother me and I'd be heading to MUG with my best friend, so don't see an issue when it comes to that. Not sure how much the prestige matters internationally though and I need to figure that out before I make a final decision. I suppose the smartest choice will always be Karolinska, though. But sometimes the smartest choice isn't the right one.

Thanks.


----------

